

Ask HN: Recommendations for awesome podcasts - OafTobark

Interest are startups, tech, code, and hardware hacking related. Prefer those that include technical details over weekly opinion pieces if those exists. Thanks
======
krrishd
[http://DRT.fm](http://DRT.fm) is a good one.

